# Did I get banned?!



## nadine (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys I don't know if you recognized my absence on GBAtemp. I created a new account just to post this. I have an other account (nadoon), which is really famous and I reached the rank of GBAtemp regular. It took me forever to reach. I was warned with it like 4 times and suspended twice. I logged on 2 days after the suspension finished and it says: You do not have permission to view this board. I can't click any button on the page except log out. All buttons will lead me back to the same error. Was I banned? How come? How can I retrieve my account back? It had 300 posts.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Doesn't look like your banned.
Try contacting some mod about your previous account.


----------



## Gore (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes. nadoon is banned.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=182529
I don't know the policy on bans here.
I think you're not supposed to be here on a new account, but I'm not sure.

also don't try to get unbanned. it won't work.


(I'm ignoring you saying nadoon was "famous" since you're from the UAE)


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 14, 2009)

well more like infamous.
maybe because of that pokemon torrent thing you got a warning i guess.


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2009)

Famous? If you are like TrolleyDave or Hadrian or p1ngpong, maybe. But your distance from being famous is as far as Pluto is from the Sun.

And yes, you are banned. Suck it. We give bans for a reason.


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol famous. And mods ban people for a reason, the won't just ban someone cos they feel like it.


----------



## nadine (Nov 14, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> (I'm ignoring you saying nadoon was "famous" since you're from the UAE)








 Racist.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 14, 2009)

What Raika said. I also predict this thread will be closed soon.


----------



## nadine (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. I got my answer. They can close this thread. It doesn't matter. But it's so strange....... My warn didn't reach 100 and the mod told me I got suspended and not banned.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 14, 2009)

They can ban everyone no matter what your warn level is
If you need the reason for your ban, you'll have to contact a staff member.

And in case you don't know, creating a second account results in instant ban for all your accounts.


----------



## dice (Nov 14, 2009)

- *Giving the link to a ROM site.*
- Bumping topic after directly being told it was against the rules.
- *Requesting warez*
- Telling a member "screw you", two wrongs don't make a right.
- *Requested No CD patch*

Using the bolded warns in particular as reference it is clear that you lack the ability to you're adhere to the forum rules despite being warned on multiple occasions for breaking the SAME rule. People who are unable to follow the rules are not welcome here.

A quote from the forum rules:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Those are the most frequently broken rules, and are the most important. Failure to comply with these rules may result in an instant ban on your forum account. Ignorance of the rules is no excuse!



Don't come back.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 14, 2009)

I really hate it when people care too much about their post count like it's got a sentimental value for them. 

And no, your popularity can't be based off your post count... I've seen some people with higher post count than me that are less active in this site than me...


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 14, 2009)

lol famous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



even im not famous and i have 2000+ posts


----------

